# Does Newsom’s kid play soccer?



## soccermail2020 (Dec 5, 2020)

Never want a kid to get heat for their parents choices and I think the kids identity needed to be protected but I think enough people deserve to know if this really happened. Anyone?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 5, 2020)

soccermail2020 said:


> Never want a kid to get heat for their parents choices and I think the kids identity needed to be protected but I think enough people deserve to know if this really happened. Anyone?


Again, another contradictory move. Not to hard to tell what team they are affiliated with.


----------



## soccer4us (Dec 5, 2020)

The team went but the player in question didn't attend


----------



## 46n2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Im sorry for posting in thread section after you .  After I heard the news I posted from my phone.  Didnt mean to hijack


----------



## Yours in futbol (Dec 6, 2020)

Does anyone know how San Juan's practices have been run during the last few months?

For example:
- Is all contact between players prohibited?
- Are all players required to stay a minimum of 6 feet away from each other at all times?
- Are teams required to be break up into maximum 12 person "stable cohorts" for practices, such that teams can't practice together?
- Are scrimmages prohibited?


----------



## dad4 (Dec 6, 2020)

By now, if there was a story here Fox would have broken it.  Time to drop it and definitely stop mentioning the kid or the club.  The kid deserves some privacy.


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 6, 2020)

Yours in futbol said:


> Does anyone know how San Juan's practices have been run during the last few months?
> 
> For example:
> - Is all contact between players prohibited?
> ...


All youth sports in CA are supposed to adhere to the 8/3 youth sports guidelines, as well as any additional local county rules. Obviously a lot of folks are ignoring these rules, but the bigger clubs absolutely need to be careful. Most of the rule breaking I've seen happens outside of clubs. 

I know there's hatred for Newsom, but this is a dead end.


----------



## Yours in futbol (Dec 6, 2020)

dad4 said:


> By now, if there was a story here Fox would have broken it.  Time to drop it and definitely stop mentioning the kid or the club.  The kid deserves some privacy.



I guess.  I see it more like, "maybe we can take a look at San Juan's COVID-related practices and procedures, and use them as a roadmap for the rest of the State."  Kids definitely deserve privacy, but clubs don't and the Governor doesn't.  The youth sports guidelines need to be updated, and Newsom clearly endorses San Juan's actions by allowing them to continue.

I can't get over the fact that Newsom sat there a couple weeks ago and said he was "hitting pause" on updating youth sports guidelines due to the upcoming surge .. while knowing San Juan would be traveling to ARIZONA during THANKSGIVING WEEKEND a week later.  The August 3 guidelines are ridiculously strict.  I mean, if he's fine with San Juan disobeying California's mandates regarding 12 person max stable cohorts and 6 foot distancing between players ... why can't all the other clubs follow the same practices?

In short, I think it's legit to ask what San Juan is doing right, and how they are successfully working around the August 3 guidelines.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 6, 2020)

Yours in futbol said:


> I guess.  I see it more like, "maybe we can take a look at San Juan's COVID-related practices and procedures, and use them as a roadmap for the rest of the State."  Kids definitely deserve privacy, but clubs don't and the Governor doesn't.  The youth sports guidelines need to be updated, and Newsom clearly endorses San Juan's actions by allowing them to continue.
> 
> I can't get over the fact that Newsom sat there a couple weeks ago and said he was "hitting pause" on updating youth sports guidelines due to the upcoming surge .. while knowing San Juan would be traveling to ARIZONA during THANKSGIVING WEEKEND a week later.  The August 3 guidelines are ridiculously strict.  I mean, if he's fine with San Juan disobeying California's mandates regarding 12 person max stable cohorts and 6 foot distancing between players ... why can't all the other clubs follow the same practices?
> 
> In short, I think it's legit to ask what San Juan is doing right, and how they are successfully working around the August 3 guidelines.


I think it was the same as other norcal clubs did.  zoom, sibling 1v1, then distanced practice with silly games.  Some people did illegal scrimmages while the club (sort of) looks the other way.  Some people didn’t risk it. 

Not too different from socal, except norcal looked to Reno while socal looked to AZ.

If anything I suspect sports were late in part because he knew he’d get yelled at for carving out a soccer exception while other things are closing.  Imagine the complaints:  “Why am I out of work while Newsom’s kid is out there playing soccer?  Look at them, they aren’t 6 feet.  Why is his kid’s soccer more important than my paycheck?  Newsolini is such a socialist hypocrite.”.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Newsom’s kid has not actively been a part of her San Juan team for many months.


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 6, 2020)

Yours in futbol said:


> I guess.  I see it more like, "maybe we can take a look at San Juan's COVID-related practices and procedures, and use them as a roadmap for the rest of the State."  Kids definitely deserve privacy, but clubs don't and the Governor doesn't.  The youth sports guidelines need to be updated, and Newsom clearly endorses San Juan's actions by allowing them to continue.
> 
> I can't get over the fact that Newsom sat there a couple weeks ago and said he was "hitting pause" on updating youth sports guidelines due to the upcoming surge .. while knowing San Juan would be traveling to ARIZONA during THANKSGIVING WEEKEND a week later.  The August 3 guidelines are ridiculously strict.  I mean, if he's fine with San Juan disobeying California's mandates regarding 12 person max stable cohorts and 6 foot distancing between players ... why can't all the other clubs follow the same practices?
> 
> In short, I think it's legit to ask what San Juan is doing right, and how they are successfully working around the August 3 guidelines.


It's actually a max of 14 players per cohort. 

I'm curious why you think San Juan has been able to work around the 8/3 guidelines?  What have they worked around?  If it's about them traveling out of state to play, that's no prohibited by the 8/3 guidelines.  That's more of an issue with local county rules and perhaps US Club Soccer membership.


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 6, 2020)

Also, FWIW, I absolutely think the 8/3 guidelines need to be updated.  Simply removing the distancing portion of the rules will go miles with everyone.


----------



## soccer4us (Dec 6, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Also, FWIW, I absolutely think the 8/3 guidelines need to be updated.  Simply removing the distancing portion of the rules will go miles with everyone.


How about make kids mask and let contact in training? I bet most would even take that right now. 

San Juan has been doing what most elite clubs have been. Follow the training rules for the most part and travel out of state when possible to play games. 

I'll be interested to see what Nor Cal clubs go to surf or pull out assuming they get enough fields to host the event. 

Not sure if this is true but I heard their were 2 clubs in Santa Clara County who were slated to attend a ECNL event across the country this past weekend. The county caught wind of it within a week of the event and basically said if you travel we're taking away your business license or non profit status when you return so your club cannot operate. Needless to say neither club went to the event. If true, what a power play that was. Everything I've read about that county in the news, this wouldn't surprise me though.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Dec 6, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> How about make kids mask and let contact in training? I bet most would even take that right now.
> 
> San Juan has been doing what most elite clubs have been. Follow the training rules for the most part and travel out of state when possible to play games.
> 
> ...


Yes, that appears to be the details of what happened. We found out on Sunday morning last weekend.


----------



## soccer4us (Dec 6, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Yes, that appears to be the details of what happened. We found out on Sunday morning last weekend.


Sorry to hear that. Not a fun situation especially only a few days before departing. Hopefully all Nor Cal teams are allowed to participate in ECNL events in the first half 2021. Those kids have already had enough taken from them on and off the field.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 7, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> Sorry to hear that. Not a fun situation especially only a few days before departing. Hopefully all Nor Cal teams are allowed to participate in ECNL events in the first half 2021. Those kids have already had enough taken from them on and off the field.


Especially the kids who haven’t even been able to play a game yet.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 7, 2020)

Yours in futbol said:


> I guess.  I see it more like, "maybe we can take a look at San Juan's COVID-related practices and procedures, and use them as a roadmap for the rest of the State."  Kids definitely deserve privacy, but clubs don't and the Governor doesn't.  The youth sports guidelines need to be updated, and Newsom clearly endorses San Juan's actions by allowing them to continue.
> 
> I can't get over the fact that Newsom sat there a couple weeks ago and said he was "hitting pause" on updating youth sports guidelines due to the upcoming surge .. while knowing San Juan would be traveling to ARIZONA during THANKSGIVING WEEKEND a week later.  The August 3 guidelines are ridiculously strict.  I mean, if he's fine with San Juan disobeying California's mandates regarding 12 person max stable cohorts and 6 foot distancing between players ... why can't all the other clubs follow the same practices?
> 
> In short, I think it's legit to ask what San Juan is doing right, and how they are successfully working around the August 3 guidelines.


San Juan is violating the social distancing requirements like his daughter is traveling to AZ with them. Like Obama was born in Kenya. Like @El Clasico built a pedo tunnel between his house and a DC pizza parlor.

You didn’t like that you were wrong about Newsom’s daughter, so now you’re just making up more lies going to distract from the initial b.s. nonsense. Newsom isn’t the SJ club manager and his daughter isn’t even playing right now. Why don’t you focus on what is in your control to stop spread instead of whining about not being able to get more people killed so you can live vicariously through your child.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 7, 2020)

soccer4us said:


> How about make kids mask and let contact in training? I bet most would even take that right now.
> 
> San Juan has been doing what most elite clubs have been. Follow the training rules for the most part and travel out of state when possible to play games.
> 
> ...


If true, good for Santa Clara County to stop a power play by the clubs that would have put lives at risk.


----------



## Yours in futbol (Dec 7, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Newsom’s kid has not actively been a part of her San Juan team for many months.


Thanks for taking the time to clarify.


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 7, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If true, good for Santa Clara County to stop a power play by the clubs that would have put lives at risk.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 7, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If true, good for Santa Clara County to stop a power play by the clubs that would have put lives at risk.


Since Volleyball and Basketball are still playing INDOORS, why do t you go spew your drivel on their forums.......give you another outlet.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 7, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Since Volleyball and Basketball are still playing INDOORS, why do t you go spew your drivel on their forums.......give you another outlet.


Not in Santa Clara County they aren’t.  Our regional NJB is only offering zoom and outdoor distanced camps.  They sent out the same apologetic “we wish we knew” letter as everyone else.

Other counties are probably different, of course.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 7, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Since Volleyball and Basketball are still playing INDOORS, why do t you go spew your drivel on their forums.......give you another outlet.


So whiny. And wrong, at least in most areas. 

Have a safe holiday season, even if it’s against your will and you’d prefer to get that death rate well over 3,000 a day!


----------



## EOTL (Dec 7, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> View attachment 9594


I know you’d prefer to get that daily Covid death number up to 6,000 a day at least, but too bad so sad that CA and Santa Clara County won’t let you.


----------



## Franco2020 (Dec 7, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So whiny. And wrong, at least in most areas.
> 
> Have a safe holiday season, even if it’s against your will and you’d prefer to get that death rate well over 3,000 a day!


I don't have a problem with the  stay at home orders to reduce hospitalization, but if your touting "stay-at-home" then why leave shopping  and  retail open and then letting sports team  still practice?? How do you go to practices and still shop if you are supposed to stay home???  seems like is a half hearted attempt at reducing cases.   Either go on full lock down like Europe or 3 weeks or shut up.   Businesses are in limbo with all this "yes to you, but not to the business next door".  This is driving people nuts, or "this county is allowed, but  that county is not", too granular, its either same rules  apply for all of California or nothing.


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 7, 2020)

Franco2020 said:


> I don't have a problem with the  stay at home orders to reduce hospitalization, but if your touting "stay-at-home" then why leave shopping  and  retail open and then letting sports team  still practice?? How do you go to practices and still shop if you are supposed to stay home???  seems like is a half hearted attempt at reducing cases.   Either go on full lock down like Europe or 3 weeks or shut up.   Businesses are in limbo with all this "yes to you, but not to the business next door".  This is driving people nuts, or "this county is allowed, but  that county is not", too granular, its either same rules  apply for all of California or nothing.


So is the PAC 12 going to stop playing?  Last I saw USC was within the boundaries and can't really call that essential travel any more than going to AZ for a soccer tournament.  Those are "amateur" athletes.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 7, 2020)

Franco2020 said:


> I don't have a problem with the  stay at home orders to reduce hospitalization, but if your touting "stay-at-home" then why leave shopping  and  retail open and then letting sports team  still practice?? How do you go to practices and still shop if you are supposed to stay home???  seems like is a half hearted attempt at reducing cases.   Either go on full lock down like Europe or 3 weeks or shut up.   Businesses are in limbo with all this "yes to you, but not to the business next door".  This is driving people nuts, or "this county is allowed, but  that county is not", too granular, its either same rules  apply for all of California or nothing.


Because people need to eat but living vicariously through your child can wait. Because retailers can implement reasonable and appropriate ways to mitigate risk that can be punished severely and stopped when they fail to do their part. Based on the bs people spout here, it is obvious that appropriate safety measures cannot be implemented and followed with the psycho and mostly knuckle dragging youth soccer crowd. When you allow these idiots to congregate and make decisions that impact the safety and lives of others, rather than those who will face consequences for putting lives in danger, people get killed.

Because the idea that no one gets it playing soccer at surf cup is speculative but, more importantly, significantly understates the full scope of transmissible interactions when 60,000 people travel across multiple states for kiddie games. The plane trips, the crowded hotels, the vans with 10 or more people in them, the stupid parents hitting the bars and congregating in the parking lots so they  can whine about how it’s all fake and unfair that they can’t live vicariously through their child on the sidelines since no one can stop them from being the same exact idiots 100 yards away in the parking lot.

I’ll shut up just as soon as you whiny soccer parents stop snowflaking and Karening. So never in other words.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 7, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> So is the PAC 12 going to stop playing?  Last I saw USC was within the boundaries and can't really call that essential travel any more than going to AZ for a soccer tournament.  Those are "amateur" athletes.


Since when is your U12 (or whatever’s) daughter’s soccer game as important to society as even a college football game? Are you saying no one should be able to do anything unless your child can do the most important thing in the world - which is to soothe your fragile ego by maybe scoring a goal or doing a step over that finally works?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 7, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So whiny. And wrong, at least in most areas.
> 
> Have a safe holiday season, even if it’s against your will and you’d prefer to get that death rate well over 3,000 a day!


Your bigotry is boundless.   Happy Holidays.


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 7, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Since when is your U12 (or whatever’s) daughter’s soccer game as important to society as even a college football game? Are you saying no one should be able to do anything unless your child can do the most important thing in the world - which is to soothe your fragile ego by maybe scoring a goal or doing a step over that finally works?


No.. what I am saying is apply the restriction universally.  If it is good science and good policy it should apply to all equally... not just the campaign contributors.  Think of the risk... OMG people flying out of state for sport... The horror... the horror.

Apply the Newsom rule... when in doubt.. lock them out.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 7, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> No.. what I am saying is apply the restriction universally.  If it is good science and good policy it should apply to all equally... not just the campaign contributors.  Think of the risk... OMG people flying out of state for sport... The horror... the horror.
> 
> Apply the Newsom rule... when in doubt.. lock them out.


Colleges have a lot of resources, and take a lot of effort, to reduce risk that are not available to little kiddie clubs. Let me know when your kid’s club tests all the players weekly and sometimes daily, prohibits interactions in public outside of practice, imposes absolute control over their interactions when traveling, engages in full contact tracing in the event of exposures, provides full physicals before beginning training (and full cardios after testing positive) to ensure their health going forward, kicks them off the team when they let their stupid daddy drive them and 8 others across state lines in a van, who then spends the weekend at bars and hanging in the parking lot and pool with his other stupid parent friends, and then drives them back with none of them ever getting tested, and has league rep to ensure that every single person who interacts and travels with the players isn’t breaking the rules. 

You are incredibly stupid if you think your kiddie soccer team and its posse of moron parents doing their thing in AZ constitutes the same risk as a college sports team. Ih, and I also haven’t seen 500 college teams try to congregate in one place at tur same time either. Haven’t seen 24 U10 teams play a tournament in an NBA style bubble. Haven’t seen them have access to the unlimited instant testing that wad recently approved for use.

This is all a long way of saying that your kid’s U10 team is being treated exactly the same as USC’s football team. As soon as it and every single team it wants to play implement the exact same protocols and throw the exact same amount of effort and money into safety ad the Pac-13 does, they too can go somewhere to play one team once a week with minimal risk.


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 7, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Colleges have a lot of resources, and take a lot of effort, to reduce risk that are not available to little kiddie clubs. Let me know when your kid’s club tests all the players weekly and sometimes daily, prohibits interactions in public outside of practice, imposes absolute control over their interactions when traveling, engages in full contact tracing in the event of exposures, provides full physicals before beginning training (and full cardios after testing positive) to ensure their health going forward, kicks them off the team when they let their stupid daddy drive them and 8 others across state lines in a van, who then spends the weekend at bars and hanging in the parking lot and pool with his other stupid parent friends, and then drives them back with none of them ever getting tested, and has league rep to ensure that every single person who interacts and travels with the players isn’t breaking the rules.
> 
> You are incredibly stupid if you think your kiddie soccer team and its posse of moron parents doing their thing in AZ constitutes the same risk as a college sports team. Ih, and I also haven’t seen 500 college teams try to congregate in one place at tur same time either. Haven’t seen 24 U10 teams play a tournament in an NBA style bubble. Haven’t seen them have access to the unlimited instant testing that wad recently approved for use.
> 
> This is all a long way of saying that your kid’s U10 team is being treated exactly the same as USC’s football team. As soon as it and every single team it wants to play implement the exact same protocols and throw the exact same amount of effort and money into safety ad the Pac-13 does, they too can go somewhere to play one team once a week with minimal risk.


So just football will be allowed in the PAC 12 then.  No other sports.    How misogynistic and how are you not protesting this?  Funny how Covid risk is greatly reduced for activities involving TV broadcast revenue and protesting the right causes.  Can't wait to see how scientists show how that works.


----------



## tjinaz (Dec 7, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> So just football will be allowed in the PAC 12 then.  No other sports.    How misogynistic and how are you not protesting this?  Funny how Covid risk is greatly reduced for activities involving TV broadcast revenue and protesting the right causes.  Can't wait to see how scientists show how that works.


You know the protocols are sooo stringent in College football... They have to mask up and everything no risk there


----------

